# Cake Boss and the Zombie Cake



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Anyone ever watch that show Cake Boss, I was watching it with my wife when this episode comes on, check out the Zombie Cake:

YouTube - Cake Boss: Zombie Cake


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

*Yes!*

I watched it! That cake was fabulous! And the zombies (real people, not cake) looked fantastic and to see them "dive into" that cake and eat it the way they did...awesome! I don't think the Cake Boss new exactly what to think or how to react. Great cake!


----------



## sweet&sinister (Oct 1, 2006)

I watched that last week. I loved that cake. Very cool looking.


----------



## Samhain.Voodoo (May 17, 2009)

Ah! a Zombie walk!!! I did one of those one year it was soooooooooo fun!!!!! That cake was so freakin cool too!!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow! I really enjoyed watching that! Thanks for posting it  Don't get that program over here 

Meeps


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

If you like that show, there is another good one you may or may not have seen, Ace of Cakes. Sometimes they run Halloween episodes, and also a tiered Edgar Allen Poe cake.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. That was great.


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

It would of been fun to be able to attend the After Party, but our group went to AppleBees after the event. The Zombie Walk was awesome and I took some pictures of some of the zombies that they showed on television. I have to say that cake looked so cool ! I hope you enjoy the video!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Wow! Fantastic pics! And such fabulous makeup jobs! 

MsM


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I watched it, and now have the show on my DVR to record. Loved the cake, the best by far..


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

yeah I 've seen both the Zombie cake when it aired and I have also seen the Edgar Allen Poe cake.


----------



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

Both cakes were insanely awesome!! Although, now I regret not having a Halloween wedding. There are so many great ideas for one here, I wish I would have thought of that. So now i've told my husband (we've been married ten years) that one of these anniversary's we are having a big party and it will be Halloween themed. Hey, maybe our 13th! It is my lucky number. One of my son's was born on the 13th of August and the other on the 31st of January. Same numbers, different order!!


----------



## absintheminded (Jul 20, 2009)

*loved the cake*

very cool cake, although I liked the chicks idea of a big brain cake. I mean, what else would a zombie really want?


----------



## Fantasical (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww, I wish I went to the zombie walk! It seems like so much fun!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

That was hands down the coolest cake i have ever seen. props to the cake master.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks for the videos, partsman and joiseygirl. I've never seen the Cake Boss before, I liked that he admitted that he was out of his element at first, but made a real nice recovery. The Zombies all had great make-up and costumes. We have a Zombie Walk here, but they do it in October and I'm working at The Costume Shop so I never get to go.


----------

